# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  ميخوام شروع كنم كمكم كنيد

## Elahe_

سلام من ميخوام از فردا شروع كنم هدفم رتبه زير ٢٠٠٠ منطقه سه هست 
تا الان نخوندم ولي صفر صفر نيستم پايم بد نيست معدل ديپلمم ١٨/٦٤ شد (اينو گفتم كه بتونين حدس بزنين وضعيتم در چه حده )

چون وقت زياد ندارم منابع كم حجم انتخاب كردم اينا منابعمن اگه پيشنهاد ديگه اي دارين بگين لطفا

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

زيست:كتاب درسي+ نشر دريافت (به نظرتون كافيه ؟ ژنتيك مندلي و جمعيت هم حذف ميكنم )

فيزيك :گاج نقره اي ( فقط پيش دو و اينه و عدسي و مغناطيس ميخوام بخونم خوبه ؟ ٣٠ درصد ميخوام بزنم )

رياضي: خط ويژه

شيمي: جزوه اقاجاني و فيلماش + موج ازمون 

ديني: خط ويژه

زبان:خط ويژه (زبانم زياد خوب نيست ٤٠ بزنم كافيه برام)

ادبيات : لغت و تاريخ ادبيات لقمه مهروماه + قرابت و ارايه گاج موضوعي

عربي :فيلماي ناصح زاده + خيلي سبز غزال موسوي ( عربيمم خيلي ضعيفه پيشنهاد ديگه اي دارين ؟؟)

زمين :هفت چيز خيلي سبز

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

اگه منابعم خوب نيست بگين به خصوص در مورد رياضي و زيست به نظرتون همينا كافيه ؟ اينم در نظر داشته باشين كه وقتم كمه نميتونم كتاباي حجيم بخونم

روزي ١٢ ساعت بخونم خوبه ؟ اصلا اميدي به دارو هست از الان؟ پرديسم باشه ميرم  
ممنون ميشم بيشتر راهنماييم كنيد

----------


## Elahe_

اينم بگم كه سال دوممه كه ميخوام كنكور بدم پارسال هيچييييي نخوندم و رتبم افتضاح شد

----------


## pourya78

> سلام من ميخوام از فردا شروع كنم هدفم رتبه زير ٢٠٠٠ منطقه سه هست 
> تا الان نخوندم ولي صفر صفر نيستم پايم بد نيست معدل ديپلمم ١٨/٦٤ شد (اينو گفتم كه بتونين حدس بزنين وضعيتم در چه حده )
> 
> چون وقت زياد ندارم منابع كم حجم انتخاب كردم اينا منابعمن اگه پيشنهاد ديگه اي دارين بگين لطفا
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> زيست:كتاب درسي+ نشر دريافت (به نظرتون كافيه ؟ ژنتيك مندلي و جمعيت هم حذف ميكنم )
> 
> ...


زیست تست نمیخواید بزنید؟
برا شیمی با خط ویژه یا فیلی شیمی برید جلو /////

----------


## Elahe_

> زیست تست نمیخواید بزنید؟
> برا شیمی با خط ویژه یا فیلی شیمی برید جلو /////


برا زيست نشردريافت ميخوام بخونم تست داره ولي كمه  برا تست پيشنهادي دارين ؟ فقط حجمش كم باشه

----------


## DrOMi

با سلام.قصد دلسرد کردنتون رو ندارم اما شما اگر یکسال نخوندید برای کنکور تقریبا صفر هستید.
برای زیست بله کافی هست اما اگر تونستید از کتاب خیلی سبز هم فقط برای تست زدن استفاده کنید (زیست مهمترین درستون هست پس هم باید زیاد بخونید هم زیاد تست بزنید)
برای فیزیک هم بجز پیش 2 و آینه و عدسی،فیزیک سال دوم بجز کار و انرژی رو هم سعی کنید بخونید تا 30 درصدتون حتمی بشه
ریاضی خط ویژه بنظرم خوب و کافی هست هرچند اگر خواستید میتونید هرکتاب تست جامعی رو تهیه کنید و به صورت مضربی کار کنید (برای تسلط)
شیمی درسنامه خوبی دارید اما موج آزمون اصلا جالب نیست،موج آزمون هم سطحش بالا هست هم به صورت آزمونی هست پس نمیتونید تست آموزشی کار کنید،میتونید همون آبی قلمچی رو برای تست های کنکور تهیه کنید (البته پاسخنامه تشریحیش بدرد نمیخوره).بنظرم شما همون مبتکران برای سال دوم و خیلی سبز رو برای سوم و پیش تهیه کنید ولی توی مبتکران تست های تالیفی vit رو کار کنید و توی خیلی سبز تست هایی که علامت "اورژانس" رو دارند.
دینی و زبان خوب هست
راجع به زمین شناسی هم اگر نمیخواید داروسازی بخونید اصلا کار کنید،حتی اگر دارو هم میخواید بخونید بنظرم بهتره زمانش رو بزارید روی بقیه درس های تخصصی
عربی هم منابعتون خوبه،ادبیات هم خیلی خوبه

----------


## Elahe_

> با سلام.قصد دلسرد کردنتون رو ندارم اما شما اگر یکسال نخوندید برای کنکور تقریبا صفر هستید.
> برای زیست بله کافی هست اما اگر تونستید از کتاب خیلی سبز هم فقط برای تست زدن استفاده کنید (زیست مهمترین درستون هست پس هم باید زیاد بخونید هم زیاد تست بزنید)
> برای فیزیک هم بجز پیش 2 و آینه و عدسی،فیزیک سال دوم بجز کار و انرژی رو هم سعی کنید بخونید تا 30 درصدتون حتمی بشه
> ریاضی خط ویژه بنظرم خوب و کافی هست هرچند اگر خواستید میتونید هرکتاب تست جامعی رو تهیه کنید و به صورت مضربی کار کنید (برای تسلط)
> شیمی درسنامه خوبی دارید اما موج آزمون اصلا جالب نیست،موج آزمون هم سطحش بالا هست هم به صورت آزمونی هست پس نمیتونید تست آموزشی کار کنید،میتونید همون آبی قلمچی رو برای تست های کنکور تهیه کنید (البته پاسخنامه تشریحیش بدرد نمیخوره).بنظرم شما همون مبتکران برای سال دوم و خیلی سبز رو برای سوم و پیش تهیه کنید ولی توی مبتکران تست های تالیفی vit رو کار کنید و توی خیلی سبز تست هایی که علامت "اورژانس" رو دارند.
> دینی و زبان خوب هست
> راجع به زمین شناسی هم اگر نمیخواید داروسازی بخونید اصلا کار کنید،حتی اگر دارو هم میخواید بخونید بنظرم بهتره زمانش رو بزارید روی بقیه درس های تخصصی
> عربی هم منابعتون خوبه،ادبیات هم خیلی خوبه


ممنونم
راستش تابستون تا ابان ميخوندم ترازم ٥٨٠٠ بود ميدونم زياد نيست ولي صفر نيستم بعد يه مشكلاتي پيش اومد و درسو كلا ول كردم الان ميخوام دوباره شروع كنم از اول
شيمي ابي قلمچيو دارم پس اونو ميزنم 
زمينو ميخونم چون دارو ميخوام زياد وقت نميذارم روزي بيست دقيقه بخونم تموم ميشه

----------


## pourya78

برا شیمی تا ماه پیش هرچی میخوندم تا 50 میرسیدم ولی وقتی آبی قلمچی رو تستاشو زدم با خوندن خط ویژه و فیل خیلی خوب شد . زیست هم میخوام از این به بعد آبی قلمچی بزنم ...



> برا زيست نشردريافت ميخوام بخونم تست داره ولي كمه ������ برا تست پيشنهادي دارين ؟ فقط حجمش كم باشه

----------


## hero93

سلام همون طور که می دونید کتاب های خط ویژه کتاب های کم حجم هستند که شامل نکات مهم هستند و برای دوران جمع بندی مناسب هستند نه برای شروع یعنی برای کتاب هایی که خوب خوندید الان می خواید جمع بندی کنید با توجه با زمان و اینکه می خواید حجم کم بخونید بهتر که مباحثی از ریاضی حذف کنید و یه سری مبحث انتخاب کنید بخونید این جوری حجم کم میشه و نتیجه بهتری می گیرید تا اینکه بخواید کل مباحث  با خط ویژه بخونید 
در مورد عربی هم می تونید فعلا فقط ترجمه و تعریب که حدود 30 درصد هست انتخاب کنید و بخونید یه دی وی دی 70 درصد گاج هم داره که دی وی دی با کیفیت و ارزونی هست پیشنهاد می کنم استفاده کنید 
سوال دیگه ای بود خوشحال میشم بتونم کمک کنم

----------


## pourya78

> سلام همون طور که می دونید کتاب های خط ویژه کتاب های کم حجم هستند که شامل نکات مهم هستند و برای دوران جمع بندی مناسب هستند نه برای شروع یعنی برای کتاب هایی که خوب خوندید الان می خواید جمع بندی کنید با توجه با زمان و اینکه می خواید حجم کم بخونید بهتر که مباحثی از ریاضی حذف کنید و یه سری مبحث انتخاب کنید بخونید این جوری حجم کم میشه و نتیجه بهتری می گیرید تا اینکه بخواید کل مباحث  با خط ویژه بخونید 
> در مورد عربی هم می تونید فعلا فقط ترجمه و تعریب که حدود 30 درصد هست انتخاب کنید و بخونید یه دی وی دی 70 درصد گاج هم داره که دی وی دی با کیفیت و ارزونی هست پیشنهاد می کنم استفاده کنید 
> سوال دیگه ای بود خوشحال میشم بتونم کمک کنم


ببخشید من یه سوال داشتم . آبی زیست قلمچی (پیش + پایه ) برا کنکور کافیه تستاش با توجه به زمان مونده ؟؟؟درصد حدود 60 میخوام .
آیا آیکیو حتما باید بزنم یا تستای کنکوررررررر + کانون آبی برای زیست کافیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ممنون......

----------


## mina_77

منابعم باهات فرق داره

اما راجب سوال آخرت : دوستم از عید تا شب کنکور فقط درس خوند 8900 منطقه دو آورد(البته باهوش بود...هوش خیلی مهمه)

----------


## ali.sn

خط ويژه كتاب هاي دوران جمع بندي هست و براي كسايي خوبه كه خوندن و حالا ميخوان جمع بندي كنن،شما كه تاحالا نخوندي و رتبه زير٢٠٠٠ميخواين بايد كامل بخونيد و پيشنهاد ميكنم بعضي مباحث مثل ژنتيك رو حذف كنيد،براي عربي هم اگه ضعيفيد دي وي دي نگاه كنيد.

----------


## Sanazbst

> منابعم باهات فرق داره
> 
> اما راجب سوال آخرت : دوستم از عید تا شب کنکور فقط درس خوند 8900 منطقه دو آورد(البته باهوش بود...هوش خیلی مهمه)


۸۹۰۰ ؟؟ گفتن زیر ۲۰۰۰ !!!

----------


## Elahe_

> خط ويژه كتاب هاي دوران جمع بندي هست و براي كسايي خوبه كه خوندن و حالا ميخوان جمع بندي كنن،شما كه تاحالا نخوندي و رتبه زير٢٠٠٠ميخواين بايد كامل بخونيد و پيشنهاد ميكنم بعضي مباحث مثل ژنتيك رو حذف كنيد،براي عربي هم اگه ضعيفيد دي وي دي نگاه كنيد.


خب من تو اين فرصت كم نميتونم كتاباي ديگه رو تموم كنم  ولي خب از هر درسي يه پيش زمينه اي دارم برا همين خط ويژه رو انتخاب كردم

----------


## mina_77

> ۸۹۰۰ ؟؟ گفتن زیر ۲۰۰۰ !!!


من فقط ی نفر رو میشناختم که از عید خوند
قرار نیست که داستانی بگم که بقیه خوششون بیاد

----------


## Sanazbst

> من فقط ی نفر رو میشناختم که از عید خوند
> قرار نیست که داستانی بگم که بقیه خوششون بیاد


درسته اما داستانتون اینجا جاش نبود !

----------


## Sanazbst

> من فقط ی نفر رو میشناختم که از عید خوند
> قرار نیست که داستانی بگم که بقیه خوششون بیاد


درسته اما داستانتون اینجا جاش نبود !

----------


## shima1996

یکیو میشناسم از بعد عیدشروع کرد به درس خوندن هیچی هم نخونده بود بجز 4 تا بیت ادبیات یعنی تخصصی صفر عمومی هم همینطور  ...رتبه 1700 منطقه 2 رو اورد پزشکی آزاد تهران دراومد..رتبه 1700 منطقه 2 فکر کنم میشه تقریبا 4 هزار کشوری .....شما ک منطقه 3 هستید با ررتبه کشوری 4 هزار خیلیییی رتبتون بهتر میشه و میاد  زیر 900 وروزانه هم میتونید قبول بشید البته اگه بخواید تلاش کنیدد اول تلاش زیاد بعد هیچ چیز غیرممکن نیست.....اینارو گفتم که با اطمینان درس بخونید..در ضمن بنظرم دوستان راست میگن خط ویژه واسه کسی ک نخونده خوب نیست..درسته کم حجمه ولی خب خیلی مطالب ممکنه نباشه داخلش.....شما همون کتاب های جامع رو بخونید با این تفاوت که وقت بیشتری بزارید که تموم بشن...منم شرایطم مثل شماست ..ولی ازکتاب جامع استفاده میکنم که بدونم همه نکات رو پوشش داده....

----------


## shima1996

> منابعم باهات فرق داره
> 
> اما راجب سوال آخرت : دوستم از عید تا شب کنکور فقط درس خوند 8900 منطقه دو آورد(البته باهوش بود...هوش خیلی مهمه)


 اگه از عید تا کنکور خیلییی درس خوندن خیلیی زیادددد ومعمولی نخوندن و شدن 8900 خیلیم باهوش نبودناااا..... :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (113): اگه کم خوندن که هیچی... :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Elahe_

> یکیو میشناسم از بعد عیدشروع کرد به درس خوندن هیچی هم نخونده بود بجز 4 تا بیت ادبیات یعنی تخصصی صفر عمومی هم همینطور  ...رتبه 1700 منطقه 2 رو اورد پزشکی آزاد تهران دراومد..رتبه 1700 منطقه 2 فکر کنم میشه تقریبا 4 هزار کشوری .....شما ک منطقه 3 هستید با ررتبه کشوری 4 هزار خیلیییی رتبتون بهتر میشه و میاد  زیر 900 وروزانه هم میتونید قبول بشید البته اگه بخواید تلاش کنیدد اول تلاش زیاد بعد هیچ چیز غیرممکن نیست.....اینارو گفتم که با اطمینان درس بخونید..در ضمن بنظرم دوستان راست میگن خط ویژه واسه کسی ک نخونده خوب نیست..درسته کم حجمه ولی خب خیلی مطالب ممکنه نباشه داخلش.....شما همون کتاب های جامع رو بخونید با این تفاوت که وقت بیشتری بزارید که تموم بشن...منم شرایطم مثل شماست ..ولی ازکتاب جامع استفاده میکنم که بدونم همه نکات رو پوشش داده....


ايشون چند ساعت ميخوند ؟من به دارو پرديس هم راضيم  :Yahoo (2): 
ولي در مورد خط ويژه 
من خيليارو ميشناسم برا ديني فقط خط ويژه خوندن و نتيجه هم گرفتن مثلا دوستم پارسال فقط با خط ويژه دينيو ٨٠ زد
برا رياضي و زبان هم ٣٠ درصد بزنم كافيه برام :/ البته رياضيو يه كم بلدم يه چيزايي خوندم
ولي خب برا درساي ديگه آره بايد كتاباي جامع بخونم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## hero93

> ببخشید من یه سوال داشتم . آبی زیست قلمچی (پیش + پایه ) برا کنکور کافیه تستاش با توجه به زمان مونده ؟؟؟درصد حدود 60 میخوام .
> آیا آیکیو حتما باید بزنم یا تستای کنکوررررررر + کانون آبی برای زیست کافیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ممنون......


نحوه مطاله زیست با ریاضی فرق میکنه ریاضی یه بار کتاب با جزوه بخونی کافیه بعد ش فقط باید تست بزنی و مرور کنی 
اما در مورد سوالت ابی قلم چی تست کنکور هست +تالیفی برای تست کافیه تو زمان باقی مونده دقت کنید گفتم برای تست یعنی تو زیست شناسی مطالعه هم خیلی اهمیت داره و تکرار تو این درس نقش تعیین کننده ای داره شما می تونید از جزوه دکتر عمالو هم استفاده کنید خیلی می تونه به هتون کمک کنه 
بازم سوالی بود در خدمتم

----------


## hamed_habibi

8900منطقه دو میشه 20 21هزار کشوری بااون رتبه کشوری تومنطقه 3 همون حوالی 2هزار میشی...اینکه میگن از خط ویژه استفاده نکن کتاب جمبع بندی من قوول میدم ریاضی ادبیات استفاده کنی درصد خوبی میتونی بگیری...اما توشیمی تضمینی نمیدم....توزیستم توصیه میکنم کل دوم جانوری سوم پیش دو بخون 1تا4پیش یک روهم بخون...زنتیک نخون...خوب کارکنی تا نهایت 60شدنیه....بیشترش منوط ب اینه ک شما حداقل 4هزار تست بزنی قوی تر کارکنی...یعنی از تستای مستقیم جانوری شارش پیش دو زیاد ازدست ندی توکنکور..ک ترکیبی هارو خدایی نکرده غلط بزنی....شیمی هم سال دوم استو ترمو هم تست کنکور هم تستای موج شده 100عدد هرفصل بزن...باهمینا 40زدم همین...اونم اوج خوندنم از نزدیک انتخابات 96بود......احتمال هرس تاشو میشه زد امار یکیش سخته لگ ماتریس میشه زد...مثلثات 1 دونه حد میشه 2تاشم زد...انتگرالم میشه دوتاشو زد...باقی تستای ریاضی من تخصصی توش ندارم الکی بگم میشه یانه....فیزیکم 3تای اخر پیش دو 3تام از نوسان تا فصل 6پیش دو میشه دراورد...خازن میشه زد 2تای اخر سومم میشه..نورگرما باتلاش میبشه از 6تست 3تاشو نهایت 4تاشو زد....بیشتر نمیشه اگرم کسی زده قطعا زیاد تست زده من باتوجه ب وقتت میگم گلم...عربی ترجمه رو بخون قواعد تحلیل تشکیل میشه 60زد میشه.....دینی اینام ک رواله

----------


## asalshah

_بچه ها من زبانم خیلی بدهههههه خیلی سعی کردم تقویتش کنم بنظرتون خط ویژه که این تاپیک پیشنهاد کرده میتونه کمکم کنه؟؟؟؟؟چه نظری دارین بدین؟؟؟_

----------


## reza2018

> _بچه ها من زبانم خیلی بدهههههه خیلی سعی کردم تقویتش کنم بنظرتون خط ویژه که این تاپیک پیشنهاد کرده میتونه کمکم کنه؟؟؟؟؟چه نظری دارین بدین؟؟؟_


دقیقا کجاش مشکل دارید؟گرامر-لغت یا درک مطلب

----------


## Elahe_

> 8900منطقه دو میشه 20 21هزار کشوری بااون رتبه کشوری تومنطقه 3 همون حوالی 2هزار میشی...اینکه میگن از خط ویژه استفاده نکن کتاب جمبع بندی من قوول میدم ریاضی ادبیات استفاده کنی درصد خوبی میتونی بگیری...اما توشیمی تضمینی نمیدم....توزیستم توصیه میکنم کل دوم جانوری سوم پیش دو بخون 1تا4پیش یک روهم بخون...زنتیک نخون...خوب کارکنی تا نهایت 60شدنیه....بیشترش منوط ب اینه ک شما حداقل 4هزار تست بزنی قوی تر کارکنی...یعنی از تستای مستقیم جانوری شارش پیش دو زیاد ازدست ندی توکنکور..ک ترکیبی هارو خدایی نکرده غلط بزنی....شیمی هم سال دوم استو ترمو هم تست کنکور هم تستای موج شده 100عدد هرفصل بزن...باهمینا 40زدم همین...اونم اوج خوندنم از نزدیک انتخابات 96بود......احتمال هرس تاشو میشه زد امار یکیش سخته لگ ماتریس میشه زد...مثلثات 1 دونه حد میشه 2تاشم زد...انتگرالم میشه دوتاشو زد...باقی تستای ریاضی من تخصصی توش ندارم الکی بگم میشه یانه....فیزیکم 3تای اخر پیش دو 3تام از نوسان تا فصل 6پیش دو میشه دراورد...خازن میشه زد 2تای اخر سومم میشه..نورگرما باتلاش میبشه از 6تست 3تاشو نهایت 4تاشو زد....بیشتر نمیشه اگرم کسی زده قطعا زیاد تست زده من باتوجه ب وقتت میگم گلم...عربی ترجمه رو بخون قواعد تحلیل تشکیل میشه 60زد میشه.....دینی اینام ک رواله


خيلي ممنون 
برا رياضي با خط ويژه ميشه ٤٠ زد ؟ رياضيم بد نيست يه چيزايي هم خوندم قبلا .. البته هندسه مقاطع مجانب رو حذف كردم 

برا زبان هم اگه ميشه راهنمايي كنين زبانم خيلي ضعيفه :/ 
خط ويژه كافيه ؟

----------


## Elahe_

> _بچه ها من زبانم خیلی بدهههههه خیلی سعی کردم تقویتش کنم بنظرتون خط ویژه که این تاپیک پیشنهاد کرده میتونه کمکم کنه؟؟؟؟؟چه نظری دارین بدین؟؟؟_


من خط ويژه رو دارم خودم ميخوام همونو بخونم منم زبانم ضعيفه
به نظرم خوبه هر درس اول گرامرشو خوب توضيح داده بعدم چندتا تست اورده بعدشم لغت و تستاي لغت 
كلوز و درك مطلب هم داره 
حجمش هم كمه راحت ميشه تا كنكور دو دور خوندش
من فكر ميكنم خوبه ممنون ميشم بقيه هم نظر بدن :Y (454):

----------


## ali.sn

> _بچه ها من زبانم خیلی بدهههههه خیلی سعی کردم تقویتش کنم بنظرتون خط ویژه که این تاپیک پیشنهاد کرده میتونه کمکم کنه؟؟؟؟؟چه نظری دارین بدین؟؟؟_


تا ميتوني لغت بخون+هط ويژه

----------


## وحید ی

> من خط ويژه رو دارم خودم ميخوام همونو بخونم منم زبانم ضعيفه
> به نظرم خوبه هر درس اول گرامرشو خوب توضيح داده بعدم چندتا تست اورده بعدشم لغت و تستاي لغت 
> كلوز و درك مطلب هم داره 
> حجمش هم كمه راحت ميشه تا كنكور دو دور خوندش
> من فكر ميكنم خوبه ممنون ميشم بقيه هم نظر بدن


سلام ...برای زبان خط ویژه کتاب خوبیه منتها  جمع بندی زبان خیلی سبز کاربردی تر از خط ویژه هست مخصوصا تو گرامر بهتر کار کرده لغاتش هم متناسبه .... از لحاظ حجم و تست کمتر از خط ویژه هست منتها کاربردی تره و یاد دهنده تر

----------


## asalshah

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


دقیقا کجاش مشکل دارید؟گرامر-لغت یا درک مطلب


لغت_

----------


## divarsabz

سلام
خط ویژه هندسه جداس؟؟؟؟

----------


## ali.sn

> سلام
> خط ویژه هندسه جداس؟؟؟؟


اره

----------


## Matrix M

> سلام
> خط ویژه هندسه جداس؟؟؟؟


تو خط ویژه ریاضی جامع تجربی هم هست ولی یه کتاب هندسه خط ویژه دیگه هم هست که مطالبش با بخش هندسه خط ویژه جامع فرق داره

----------


## ایلین ۱

کسی جامع خیلی سبز زیست داره؟

----------


## divarsabz

> تو خط ویژه ریاضی جامع تجربی هم هست ولی یه کتاب هندسه خط ویژه دیگه هم هست که مطالبش با بخش هندسه خط ویژه جامع فرق داره


کدوم بهتره؟

----------


## ارامش 20

اگ دینی رو با یوسفیان پور بری جلو سرعتت بیشتر میشه

----------


## Matrix M

> کدوم بهتره؟


اگه دنبال 100 هستید که اون خط ویژه تک جلدی بهتره چون مثالاش بیشتره و به طبع حجمش هم خیلی بیشتره و خوندنش وقت گیر تره. ولی در حد زدن یکی دو تا از تستای هندسه همون کتاب جامع کفایت میکنه ( البته اونم مطالب رو کامل گفته ولی مثالاش کمه و برای اینکه 4 تا تستش رو بزنید باید خیلی سوال حل کرده باشید و ایده های زیادی دیده باشید)

----------


## reza2018

> _
> لغت_


برای حفظ کردن لغات می تونید از کتاب تیک 8 استفاده کنید. بعد از یک کتاب جامع مثل مبتکران اناری تست بزنید.

----------

